# Ein neuer stellt sich vor



## ct-78 (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

als erstes möchte ich mich mal vorstellen. Mein Name ist Christian Theis bin 26 Jahre und komme aus dem schönen Westerwald. Nach mittlerweile 2 Fertigbecken (die natürlich alle zu klein und zu teuer waren) möchte ich jetzt meinen ersten Folienteich anlegen. Momentan bin ich den Teich noch am ausheben d.h. evtl. Fehler können noch behoben werden. Die Daten sind Ungefähr 6m lang 4m breit und ca. 1,2m tief.
Geplant ist das so ca. 10-15 Goldfische aus einem alten Teich in den neuen umziehen. Hier aber erstmal ein paar Bilder vom momentanen Bauabschnitt:
- defekter Link entfernt -
- defekter Link entfernt -

Ich werde auf jeden Fall die Uferzone noch etwas breiter ausheben, da diese so wie ich finde noch zu klein ist. Gibt es sonst irgendwelche gravierenden Anfänger fehler?
Die nächste Frage die sich mir stellt ist wo bekomme ich am günstigsten die Folie her. Ich dachte da an folgendes Angebot allerdings mit 500g Vlies:
- defekter Link entfernt -

Bei einem Teichbauer bei uns aus der Gegend würde ich 10€ für den m² bezahlen (auch 1mm Stark + Vlies)

Desweiteren dachte ich dann später an folgende Pumpe:
Pumpe

Der Hersteller O.se hat einen ähnlichen Druckfilter im Sortiment allerdings bezahlt man hier ja locker das doppelte. Grund für den Druckfilter wäre einfache Reinigung (so wie ich finde) und ich möchte später einen kleinen Wasserfall bauen, wo das Wasser dann runterlaufen soll.

So das wären erstmal die Fragen für den Anfang. Ich hoffe ich nerve euch nicht, aber ich denke jeder hat mal angefangen....

P.S. ICQ Nummer ist auch hinterlegt, falls noch fragen auf dem schnelleren Weg geklärt werden müssen 

Gruß
ct-78


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian,

dann heiße ich Dich hier im Forum erstmal Herzlich Willkommen! ;-)

Zu Deinen Fragen werden sich sicherlich etwas später noch die Mitglieder zu Wort melden...
Ich bin leider die nächsten Wochen etwas unter Zeitdruck.

Viel Spass hier im Forum!

P.S.: Hier nervt keiner, der Fragen hat! ;-)


----------



## Thorsten (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo christian,

na, wir kennen uns doch    

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns...

mh...bevor man über gravierende Fehler sprechen kann, solltest Du uns ein paar Angaben mehr machen.
Wie tief sind deine verschiedenen Zonen? (Pflanzone-Tiefenzone-Ufergraben etc.)

*Zur Teichfolie*...ich bin immer ein wenig skeptisch wenn es um Ebaykäufe dieser Art geht.
Einen Händler-Ansprechpartner vor Ort ist immer besser, als ein Ebayverkäufer! der wenn Du pech hast in 3 Monaten pleite ist.
Die Folie sollte mind. 1mm stark sein-ein 500er Vlies ist minimum.(besser 900er)

*Zur Pumpe*...die Pumpe die in diesem Set verkauft wird, sieht ehrlich gesagt nach Spielzeug aus!
Wenn es um Pumpen geht, ist Oase wirklich führend, (bei dem Stromverbrauch und der Laufzeit)da würde ich nicht an 50 Euro sparen.

*Zum Filter*...warum willst Du einen Druckfilter haben,nur wegen dem geringen Reinigungsaufwand :? 
Warum baust Du dir nicht einen Schwerkraftfilter oder einfach einen Patronenfilter mit vorgeschalteten Spaltsieb oder Vortex?Ist in der Regel preiswerter und das bauen macht noch Spaß.

Wie Du siehst Fragen über Fragen...




*ähhh...mal so an die Runde gefragt, seit Ihr alle schon im Urlaub?????*


----------



## ct-78 (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

die Pumpe in dem Set von Ubbink hat allerdings auch 5Jahre Garantie genau wie ich glaube Oase auch. Auch Fish Mate gibt eine Klarwassergarantie also glaube ich, daß es nicht zwingend Oase sein muß. (Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer) Auf selber bauen habe ich nicht wirklich Lust. Ich hätte halte gerne eine Lösung die man nur anschließen muß und die dann läuft. Den Druckfilter kann ich halt eingraben und dann an einen Wasserfall weiterleiten (Brauche dann keine 2. Pumpe)
Kann ich denn mit er Pumpe und dem Filter soviel verkehrt machen? Ein Golf (Fish Mate + Ubbink) fährt ja auch und ist günstiger wie ein Mercedes (Oase)  :?    Ich weiß blöder vergleich......

Die Maße der Zonen sind mittlerweile:

1. Zone 20-30cm
2. Zone ca. 55cm
3. Zone ca. 85cm
Tiefzone 1,30m (eben noch gebudelt)

sind alles Maße ohne Sand etc. Wie ich halt jetzt gegraben habe.

Eine Frage hätte ich auch noch. Wie bleibt der der Sand auf den Schrägen liegen? Wenn ich jetzt als unterbau Sand einfülle (und danach das Vlies) beleibt der doch nicht bei den Zonenübergängen liegen oder? Schützt dann hier nur das Vlies oder müssen die Übergänge so angeschrägt werden das er liegen bleibt?

Gruß
ct-78


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian,

ich möchte mich nur kurz zur Filter/Pumpen-Diskussion melden.

Schau mal ins Oase-Forum!
Da wirst Du genug davon lesen, wie "toll" der "Mercedes" OASE fährt ;-)
Da klärt sich dann auch, wie gut der "Golf" nur fahren kann ;-)
Das bezieht sich jetzt vor allem auf die Filter!
Mit meiner Oase-Pumpe bin ich bis jetzt recht zufrieden!

Ich habe einen Filter von Oase... und mit dem bin ich elativ unzufrieden, was Preis und vor allem Leistung angeht... die fertigen Filter sind oft viel zu klein und zu teuer, wenn man mal die Besiedlungsfläche für Filterbakterien als Vergleichsgröße nimmt.
Mit meinem heutigen Wissen würde ich mir keinen Fertigfilter mehr kaufen, sondern nur noch selbst bauen!
An einer fertigen "Filterkiste" kann man nur noch sehr wenig oder mit viel Aufwand ändern.

@Thorsten,

also *wir* sind nicht im Urlaub, sondern am Schufften.
Wäre ja auch zu schön, wenn man mal im Sommer Urlaub bekommen würde.  :twisted:


----------



## StefanS (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian,

willkommen im Forum.

Für meinen Geschmack ist die zweite Stufe zu tief angelegt, besser wären wohl 40 cm. Lässt sich jetzt vermutlich nichts mehr daran ändern. Die Stufe 85 cm ist eigentlich ausschliesslich für Seerosen sinnvoll - ich kenne kaum andere Pflanzen, die nur in dieser Tiefe gut gedeihen. Deshalb ist es nicht angebracht, diese Stufe umlaufend anzulegen. Es reicht, nur da ein Podest vorspringen zu lassen, wo auch wirklich Seerosen hin sollen (bei dieser Teichgrösse würde ich allerdings ohnehin Seerosen vorsehen, die in weit geringerer Tiefe gedeihen, sog. Halbzwerge - die 85er Ebene brauchst Du dann gar nicht). Sehe ich das richtig, dass Du _alle _Zonen umlaufend anlegen willst ? Du musst davon ausgehen, dass sämtliche Pflanzebenen früher oder später auch von Pflanzen dicht besiedelt werden. Und da sind gleichmässig umlaufende Bereiche eben langweilig und im Hinblick auf die Pflege unangebracht (über "Treppenstufen" hangeln sich die Pflanzen selbst da nach unten, wo es eigentlich ihren Vorlieben nicht entspricht). Warum lässt Du sie nicht mal weiter, mal weniger breit vorspringen und teils auch ganz verschwinden (bzw. die Sumpfzone sehr schmal werden) ? Einzelne Stellen ohne Bepflanzung oder mit minimaler/niedriger Bepflanzung bieten einen guten Einblick in den Teich. Das Intelligente am Teichbau ist die Planung - und da sollte man sich eigentlich in der Draufsicht und im Profil Gedanken machen, _bevor _es an die Fertigstellung geht. Aus meiner Sicht ist übrigens ein Teich langweilig, der von jeder Stelle aus den vollständigen Einblick gestattet. Rechtwinklige Uferlinien fördern diesen Effekt.

Ganz dringend möchte ich Dir empfehlen, Dir jetzt schon Gedanken um die Gestaltung des Teichrandes (Saugsperre) zu machen. So, wie das jetzt aussieht, wirst Du den Teichrand nur mit Tonnen von teurem Kies zuschütten können und so die Baufehler kaschieren. Warum nicht ein natürlicher Teichrand mit Uferwall/Ufergraben (wie so etwas im Ergebnis aussieht, kannst Du Dir u.a. in meiner Galerie anschauen).

In Sachen Schwerkraftfilter bin ich etwas anderer Meinung als meine Vorredner (auch im anderen Thread). Wenn Du vollständig ausschliessen kannst, dass da einmal andere als Goldfische und ähnlich einfache Kameraden hinein kommen, kannst Du das Pumpen-/Filterthema zunächst einmal vernachlässigen. Bei vernünftigem Besatz sollte der Teich kaum (wenn überhaupt) Technikhilfe benötigen. Sicher funktionieren Bodenabläufe und Schwerkraftfilter am besten - aber nicht, wenn z.B. der Boden mit Substrat bedeckt wird. Da würde ich eher mit einer konventionellen Anlage - wenn überhaupt - arbeiten. Ein Pümpchen an einem Bodenablauf - das macht ebenfalls wenig Sinn. Ich persönlich würde deshalb das Thema Pumpe (wenn kein Bachlauf geplat ist) und Filter gaaanz nachrangig behandeln. 

Welche Folie/Vlies er hineinhaut, muss jeder selbst wissen. Ich halte aus bereits mehrfach geschilderten Gründen wenig davon, hier zu sparen und würde in 1,0 mm PVC (oder EPDM) Folie nebst 900er Vlies investieren. Gegen PE habe ich wegen der unzureichenden Verschweissbarkeit etwas. Ich persönlich bin seit Jahren mit den verbauten Naturagart-Produkten zufrieden. Ansonsten: So wichtig ist das Thema nun auch wieder nicht. Wenn man am falschen Ende gespart hat, muss man ggf. mit den Konsequenzen leben (eventuell aber wird es solche gar nicht geben).

Ganz allgemein habe ich aber eher das Gefühl, dass etwas nicht rund läuft, wenn jemand einen nicht ganz kleinen Teich möglichst billig, ohne vorherigen Planungsaufwand und ohne eigene Bastelei (Filter) realisieren will. Ein Teich ist sicher mehr als "Loch machen - Wasser rein - vergessen".

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## ct-78 (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo StefanS,

danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Habe eben noch ein Bild meiner momentanen Ausgrabung geschossen:
- defekter Link entfernt -

Die zweite Stufe kann ich doch noch etwas anheben, da ja noch Sand drauf kommt oder? Mittlerweile habe ich auch die verschiedenen Zonen unterbrochen. Die Tiefste stelle ist jetzt 1,3m das sollte reichen hoffe ich. Das "Podest" rechts neben der Tiefzone muß ich lassen, da dort ein Abflußrohr langläuft, aber sonst finde ich die aufteilung der Zonen gut. Die 85er habe ich wirklich für 2 Seerosen gemacht, da diese aus einem alten Teich mit umziehen sollen. Desweiteren habe ich das Glück, daß einer meiner Nachbarn seinen Teich zuschütten will und ich so sämtliche Pflanzen, Findlinge etc. erben kann   

Als Saugsperre wollte ich einen einen graben um den Teich ziehen und dort die Folie wie eine art Dachrinne reinlegen (Folie zeigt dann am ende nach oben). Diesen Graben wollte ich dann wieder mit Kies (finde Kies garnicht so schlimm) füllen und dann oben drauf dann größere Steine bzw. Findlinge legen. Gefällt mit persönlich eigentlich ziemlich gut.
Zum Thema Vlies und Folie glaube ich, daß ich nicht wirklich den letzten Schrott geholt habe. Es ist ein ganz normaler Gartenhändler, der seine Sachen halt über Ebay verkauft. Ich habe bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen mit diesem Händler gemacht. Wie gesagt es ist ja nicht die billigste Folie und 20 Jahre Hersteller Garantie sind ja auch schon was (die meisten auf Ebay haben nur 10Jahre). 

Ich wollte als erste Schutzschicht Rheinsand (gibts bei uns haufenweise da der Rhein in der nähe ist *grins*) einfüllen. Wie hält denn jetzt der Sand an den "Wänden"? Oder schützt der nur die Podeste? Reicht dann das 500g Vlies?

Gruß
ct-78


----------



## jonasfan (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian,

zuerst einmal willkommen.

Da wir erst kürzlich unseren alten (ca. 10jährigen) Teich vergrößerten, kann auch ich dir einige Tipps geben. 

Mache vorallem nicht den Fehler, den Teich zu klein auszugraben. Je größer das Wasservolumen ist, desto beständiger sind die Wasserwerte und ist die Biologie im Teich. Alles andere wirst du später eventuell bereuen. Teichvolumen erhältst du, indem du zumindest an einer Seite des Teich steilere Wände gräbst (die Wände an dieser Seite mit Sand/Zement-Gemisch verfestigen). Deine Tiefenwasserzone ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu klein. Grabe deshalb deine 85 cm Zone auch noch tiefer aus, die brauchst du eigentlich sowieso nicht. Es reicht an einer Seite (etwa die Hälfte) des Teiches eine Zone mit 20-40 cm und eine Zone mit 50-70 cm auszugraben. Auf der flacheren Zone gedeihen die meisten Sumpf- bzw. Wasserpflanzen und auf der tieferen Zone sowieso 
nur Seerosen.  
Das mit dem Kies und den Steinen am Rand finde auch ich recht schön. Damit kann man gut einen Rand kaschieren. Wenn man dann den Teichrand (auch außerhalb des Wassers) bepflanzt z. b. mit __ Pfennigkraut oder ähnlichen __ Bodendecker, der über die Steine wächst, sieht man ja eh alle Steine nicht mehr ganz. Unsere "Steilwand" haben wir mit Steinfolie kaschiert und in einiger Zeit wächst da noch die Bepflanzung drüber. 
Damit dir der Sand bzw. Kies (haben wir) auf den Stufen nicht abruscht, empfehle ich dir am äusseren Rand größere Steine hinzulegen und dahinter dann den Sand oder Kies. Auf den Sand kannst du dann noch in unregelmäßigen Abstände größere Steine legen, dass sieht dann natürlicher aus. 
Bei der Pumpe und dem Wasserlauf überlege dir, ob du 24 Stunden und 7 Tage die Woche den Wasserlauf in Betrieb haben willst (Lärmbelästigung?). Den der Filter muss ununterbrochen laufen, sonst stirbt die Biologie im Filter ab. Eventuell nimmst du doch eine zweite Pumpe für den Wasserlauf dazu und schaltest nur bei Bedarf und Wunsch ein.  

So, nun hoffe auch ich dir geholfen zu haben und wünsche viel Spaß bei Teichprojekt.

Grüße aus Bayern

Margit


----------



## ct-78 (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo Margit,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich glaube nicht, daß ich die Steilwände noch mit Sand+Zement=Mörtel? verfestigen muß. Der Boden konnte sich schon 25Jahre verfestigen und besteht so gut wie nur aus Lehm. Ich habe eben mal geschaut und der Boden ist wirklich knüppelhart.

Um die Sache mit der ersten Schicht mal auf den Punkt zu bringen würde ich jetzt sagen, ich mache Sand auf alle "Podeste" und Übergänge da wo er halt liegen bleibt und die steileren Wände werden von dem 500g Vlies geschützt richtig?
Später (als Schicht auf die Folie) wollte ich auch feinen Kies nehmen.

Das mit dem Wasserlauf ist Ok. Wir wohnen auf dem Land da beschwert sich keiner über pläterscherndes Wasser.

Gruß
ct-78


----------



## Harald (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo CT,

ich benutze (allerdings nur als 2. Filter) einen ähnlichen Druckfilter von Gardena. Ein Fan davon werde ich allerdings nicht werden.

Die Druckfilter haben aus meiner Sicht nur einen wirklichen Vorteil, man kann sie schön verbuddeln. Ob sie wirklich einfacher zu reinigen sind, glaube ich nicht.

Wie eine Reinigung mit dem kleinen Knopf erfolgen soll, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. An meinem Gardenafilter ist ein Griff, mit dem die Schwämme gequetscht werden, so wird ein Teil des Drecks herausgedrückt. Wenn er richtig gereinigt werden muss, muss ich ihn auseinanderschrauben.

Künftig würde ich daher immer einen Filter vorziehen, bei dem die Schwämme einfach herausnehmbar sind, sodaß man sie abspritzen kann.


----------



## StefanS (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian,

den Ratschlag, den Teich so gross zu bauen, wie es nur eben geht, kann ich nur nachhaltig unterstützen. Der kleine "Seitenarm" z.B. wird in kürzester Zeit zuwuchern. Ein Thema sehe ich noch, wenn die vorhandenen Mauern hochgezogen werden sollen: Du tust Dir selbst einen Gefallen damit, wenn Du auf spätere Zugänglichkeit achtest.

Wenn Du einmal in ordentlichen Beschreibungen (z.B. in Werner Wallners Pflanzenkatalog unter "Downloads" auf seiner Homepage www.nymphaion.de) schaust, wirst Du sehen, dass Du eine grössere Wassertiefe im Flachwasserbereich als 40 cm nicht benötigst. In Deinem Teich würde ich auch nur kleine Seerosen einsetzen, also ab der 40 cm Ebene auf Tiefe gehen. Du solltest Dir nur wirklich einen Gefallen tun und die Pflanzebenen nicht parallel um den gesamten Teich herum anlegen. 

Einmal aufgebrochenen Boden, der wieder verfüllt werden soll, musst Du verfestigen. Allerdings mit einer sehr nachgiebigen Mischung aus 7 Teilen Sand und 1 Teil Zement. Auch nach dem Aushärten passt sich diese Masse dem Wasserdruck an und bildet keine scharfen Kanten.

Zum Thema Filter enthalte ich mich jeder Meinung, weil das bei einem Goldfischteich aus meiner Sicht ein völlig unwichtiges Thema ist. Auf jeden Fall aber spritzt man Filtermatten nicht gründlich aus - man vernichtet damit die mühsam angesiedelten Bakterien. Man presst sie eher sanft aus. Wenn sie dadurch nicht "sauber" genug werden, ist der Filter ungeeignet.

Die von Dir geplante Saugsperre wird so funktionieren.  Nach meinem Erleben allerdings wird auch dieser Bereich von aussen und innen mit Pflanzen besiedelt, er bleibt also nicht so, wie er am Anfang ist. Im übrigen: Geschmacksfrage. Ich kenne jedenfalls kaum einen natürlichen Teich oder Tümpel mit Kiesufer.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich finde, einen Teich kann man nicht groß genug bauen! 
Wer brauch schon Rasen?  

Ich denke, dass man einen Filter zumind. einplanen sollte.
Man muß ihn ja noch nicht kaufen/anschließen, solange im Teich nur wenige Goldfische schwimmen.
Die lieben Tierchen vermehren sich ohne Gegenspieler allerdings explosionsartig!
Aus 5 werden nach einer Fortpflanzungsperiode bei guten Bedingungen 50 und mehr...
Ich habe das selbst durch und bin immer noch mit "abfischen" beschäfftigt.
Ohne Filter (auch wenn es nur eine schwarze, zeitaufwändige Oasekiste ist) wären meine Wasserwerte sicherlich nicht o.k.
Trotzdem setze ich alles daran, dass es wieder wesentlich weniger im Teich werden.


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian,

ich kann Annetes Erfahrungen zur Fischvermehrung voll bestätigen, schon seit Monaten fische ich ab, aber meine Schleierschwänze sind eben aktiver und schneller,  Goldfische sicher ebenso. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle nur einem sehr, sehr starken Wunsch nach Fischen nachgeben, sonst lieber darauf verzichten. Ich habe keinen Filter sondern lediglich eine selbst gebastelte Vorabscheidung für den groben Schmutz, was ohne Fische an meinem Teich vollkommen genügt.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Thorsten (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

so ganz kann ich Stefan´s Meinung nicht teilen (im Bezug Filter)...

Vorsehn würde ich auf jedenfall einen Filter, (Rohre-Schläuche legen) denn meistens bleibt es nicht bei ein paar Goldies!

*1.* Wie schon geschrieben, vermehren sich die wie ...
*2.* Sieht man garantiert mal andere Fischarten, ruck zuck sind sie dann im Teich.

Meiner Meinung nach, einplanen evtl. auch kaufen und anschliessen.
Das ist allemal besser, als wenn man hinterher am fertigen Teich(wenn es den überhaupt gibt  ) wieder was ändern muss.


----------



## StefanS (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nur, dass das nicht falsch rüberkommt: Natürlich halte ich einen Filter bei einem Fischteich für eine sinnvolle Sache. Und angemessen dimensioniert sollte er auch sein. Er schadet keinesfalls. Nur: Es handelt sich bei der Neuanlage eines Goldfischteiches (mir ist auch klar, dass da noch __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, __ Stichlinge und was nicht noch alles hinzukommen können) nicht gerade um das Element, um das ich mir zuerst und am intensivsten Gedanken machen würde. Andere Dinge halte ich da für viel vordringlicher. Und, wie gesagt, ein Schwerkraftsystem halte ich zumindest dann, wenn da auch noch Substrat und (Unterwasser-)Bepflanzung hinein soll, für eventuell nicht optimal und mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.

Irgendwann würde ich mir also Gedanken über ein Pumpenpodest und eine Plattform für einen Skimmer machen - oder einen Einbauskimmer vorsehen.

Natürlich habe ich auch nichts gesagt, wenn da später eventuell auch anspruchsvollere Fische hinein sollen. Aber das sollte dann von Anfang an ohnehin gründlich überlegt werden.

@ Christian

Deine Frage ist noch unbeantwortet: Ich denke, Du hast nach dem Sand _unter_ Vlies und Folie gefragt. Wenn man den Sand feucht hält, bleibt er auch liegen. Bei ausreichender Schichtdicke sollte auch 500er Vlies (oder gar keins) reichen. 

Aber erstens sollte man sich einmal ausrechnen, wieviel der Sand einschließlich Transport  im Verhältnis zu 900er Vlies kostet (Arbeit macht das ja auch noch). Und weiter hält der Sand zwar bei der ersten Einrichtung des Teiches. Pumpst Du aber den Teich später einmal leer, ist der Sand trocken und rieselt dann unter der entlasteten Folie weg.

EDIT: Und etwas Teichtiefe kostet Dich die Sandpackung ja auch noch...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo Stefan,



> ...nicht gerade um das Element, um das ich mir zuerst und am intensivsten Gedanken machen würde.


 das ist sicherlich richtig! 

Wenn der Teich nicht richtig geplant und gebaut wurde, dann hilft meist auch kein noch so toller Filter diese Nachlässigkeiten wieder wett zu machen...
Aber bei einer richtigen Planung sollte eben alles eingeplant werden.
Beim Hausbau sollte man ja auch vorausschauend handeln und Leerrohre mit einbauen  

Mit der Schwerkraftanlage denke ich ähnlich.
Wenn sich Christian zu 100% sicher ist, dass da nie Koi reinkommen, dann reicht eine gepumpte Version sicherlich aus.
Die ist nachträglich auch einfacher zu installieren als ein Schwerkraftsystem bei dem ein Bodenablauf ja fast ein Muss ist....

@Christian

Solltest Du das mit dem Sand durchziehen, dann mußt Du sehr feinen Sand ohne spitze Steinchen bestellen...
Wir haben uns für den Paddock "Kabelsand" liefern lassen... der wäre z.B. für sowas sicherlich geeignet. 
Allerdings ist er sehr rieselfreudig und würde an steilen Stellen vermutlich nur schlecht halten!
Und: Ein Teich kann nicht tief genug sein! Natürlich sollst Du keine 2 oder 3m tief buddeln, aber im Winter werden sich Deine Fische sicherlich wohler fühlen, wenn sie noch genug "Kopffreiheit" unter der Eisdecke haben.


----------



## ct-78 (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo @all,

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Habe jetzt schon das 500er Vlies gekauft. Sand ist bei uns nicht so teuer und etwas körperliche Arbeit schadet auch nicht  und hat noch einen schönen Nebeneffekt (habe schon 4Kg verloren *freu*). Folie ist auch schon bestellt und kommt hoffentlich diese Woche. Dann wollte ich es so machen:

1. feuchten Sand als erste Schicht (wie oben beschrieben)
2. Vlies rein (evtl. wenn etwas übrig ist doppelt an den Steilwänden der Tiefzone)
3. Folie rein
4. Feiner Kies als Bodensubstrat
5. Pumpe und dann Wasser in die Tiefzone und dann so weiter bis der Teich voll ist.....

Zum Thema Pumpe und Filter bin ich leider immer noch nicht wirklich schlauer. Es soll definitiv einer rein, da ich klares Wasser haben möchte.OAS* ist mir einfach zu teuer. Das Biosys für meinen Teich kostet ja knapp 1000€. Ich muß erhrlich sagen, daß ich momentan zu den Fish Mate Druckfiltern mit Ubbink Pumpe tendiere. Der Druckfilter geht bis 30000l und die Ubbink Pumpe verbraucht relativ wenig Strom und hat 5 Jahre Garantie. Das ganze kostet nur die hälfte wie das Biosys. Laut Erfahrungen aus einem anderen Forum, sind die Fish Mate Druckfilter garnicht mal so schlecht. Viele Hersteller bieten solche Systeme an und es wird ja eigentlich nur immer das kopiert ,was auch gut ist....

Gruß
Christian


----------



## ct-78 (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo nochmal,

habe jetzt heute morgen mit mehreren Teichhändlern telefoniert. Der eine sagt die Druckfilter sind viel zu klein und die würden nicht richtig funktionieren, der andere sagt es ist kein Problem mit den Druckfilter (die ich mir ausgesucht habe Fish Mate 30000) zu arbeiten. und nun?
Die Vorteile die ich in einem Druckfilter sehe sind:

1. Man kann sie eingraben und sind somit verschwunden
2. Einfach Reinigung (Spülen sich selber durch Knopf druck)
3. Ich kann direkt Bachlauf oder sonstiges anschließen und brauche keine extra Pumpe

Ist denn jetzt die ganze Druckfilter Technik mist? Bezgl der Größe möchte ich ja schon 2 Druckfilter nehmen, die dann für bis zu 30000 Liter geeignet sind (obwohl ich ja nur so um die 10000 habe) Die müssten doch auch funktionieren?
Hier nochmal ein Link zu dem Hersteller



bin momentan etwas ratlos.... :-(


----------



## Harald (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian,

ich kenne den von Dir "eingelinkten" Filter nicht, Ich bin aber skeptisch, ob er sich einfach durch Knopfdruck spülen läßt. Im Ansatz wird man bei eine "Grobreinigung" wohl wie bei meinem Gardenafilter durchführen. Das würde in Deinem Fall dann bedeuten, dass der "Knopf" gedreht werden müßte. Ob das dann aber mit der Zeit noch einfach geht, bezweifele ich.

Bevor Du Dir den Filter kaufst, lass Dir am besten auf jeden Fall erstmal die Funktionsweise erklären und vorführen.

Wie ich schon mal schrieb, ich würde mir nicht noch einmal einen Druckfilter kaufen.

Ein Grund dafür ist auch, dass sich die ersten Jahre auch häufig Fadenalgen im Teich bilden und zumindestens zum Teil auch von der Pumpe angesogen werden. Diese bekommst Du dann aber nur aus dem Druckfilter, wenn Du ihn auseinander nimmst.


----------



## Thorsten (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian,

mh..also im Bezug auf Druckfilter kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen.

*Viel Gutes*, hört man allerdings nicht davon. :? 

Aufjedenfall würde ich wie Harald schon geschrieben hat, mir den Filter  ausführlich Vorführen lassen!

Sorry, mehr kann ich dazu nicht beisteuern...


----------



## Annett (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian,

wieviel Liter Inhalt hat denn der Druckfilter?
Leider standen bei Deinem Link keine Angaben/Maße zu dem Filter...
Und, was soll der eigentlich kosten??

Ich habe an meinen zwei Aquarien seit Jahren jeweils einen Eheim-Außenfilter mit integrierter Pumpe laufen.. und bin recht zufrieden. 
Allerdings willst Du mit Deinem Filter einen nicht ganz kleinen Teich betreiben... und keine Becken mit 70 und 112Litern!
Ich könnte mir gut Vorstellen, dass so ein Druckfilter recht schnell "dicht" ist, wenn die Goldis ordentlich Dreck verursachen.
Irgendwo wurde mal geschrieben, dass die verstopften Druckfilter platzen können...

Klar bekommst Du das Wasser mit dem Druckfilter nur, weil eine UVC-Lampe integriert ist. 
Das sollte aber nicht schon von Anfang an Teil des Teichbauplans sein!
Mit einer großen Menge an Teichpflanzen kann man den Algen die Lebensgrundlage (Nährstoffe) recht gut entziehen... und die kosten auf Dauer keinen Strom und jährlich eine neue UVC-Röhre    

Einen dauerhaft betriebenen Bachlauf würde ich mir sehr gut überlegen...
Wie weit sind denn die Nachbarn und Eure eigene Terrasse/Sitzecke davon entfernt?
Auf Dauer kann so ein Plätschern auch nervig werden.
Dann wäre es gut, wenn man den Bachlauf ausschalten kann ohne das der Filter still stehen muß!

Ansonsten ist Dein Ablaufplan für den Teichbau aus meiner Sicht ganz gut.
Flachwasserzonen für die Pflanzen kannst Du aus oben beschriebenen Gründen (fast) nicht genug haben 
Nur die richtige Tiefe sollten sie haben!


----------



## Harald (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo Annett,

das der Druckfilter platzen könnte, glaube ich eher nicht. In dem Filter kann sich nur der Druck aufbauen, den die Pumpe davor auch erzeugt und der wird dafür sicher nicht reichen.

In den Druckfiltern (ich glaube, die meisten haben in etwa die gleichen Ausmaße) paßt ca. 30 l Wasser.

Von der Idee finde ich das System auch garnicht so schlecht. Da ich aber einen Vergleich zwischen den Filtertypen anstellen kann, würde ich mich heute nicht mehr für einen Druckfilter entscheiden.


----------



## ct-78 (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

das mit den Filtern scheint ja so wie ich das sehe, eine eigene Wissenschaft für sich zu sein. Muß ich den direkt einen Filter in Betrieb nehmen? Kann ich nicht erst Wasser und Pflanzen in den Teich tun und dann erstmal 4 Wochen oder so warten? Oder ist es besser direkt zu filtern? Sollte die UVC Lampe am anfange eigentlich ausgeschaltet bleiben oder sollte die direkt mitlaufen?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Thorsten (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian,

das ist in der Tat eine Wissenschaft für sich. Der eine schwört darauf, der nachste auf was anderes.

Sicher kannst Du den Teich befüllen und Pflanzen setzen, nur bereite für einen Filter alles vor.

Schläuche und Verrohrung würde ich schon verlegen.  



P.S.
Der  Filter sowie auch der Teich brauchen  ca. 4-6 Wochen bis sie "eingefahren" sind, also dementsprechend auch mit den Fischbesatz warten!


----------



## ct-78 (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

was kann ich den vorbereiten? Es wird doch nachher nur dir Pumpe mit diesem Plastikschlauch in den Teich gesetzt (dachte so in die Tiefzone ca. 120m leicht erhöht ca. 20cm). Alles andere wie Filter und Schlauch zum Bachlauf passiert ja ausserhalb oder?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Doris (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian

Unter dem Vorbereiten für den Filter verstehe ich z.B. schon zu wissen, wo ich den Filter platzieren werde, so dass ich ihn vielleicht irgendwie integrieren kann, wo er nicht so auffällt. (Wir hatten unseren Filter Anfangs mit ins spätere Filterbecken eingesetzt. Aber dort stand er nur kurze Zeit. Nun steht er mittlerweile an der anderen Ecke des Teiches  
Vielleicht kannst du auch für den Schlauch schon mal einen Weg suchen, wo  er nicht so offensichtlich liegt 

Da wir 2 Pumpen im Teich haben, eine zum Filter und die andere zum späteren Filterteich führend, haben wir mittlerweile auch 2 verschiedenfarbige Schläuche (weil von verschiedenen Herstellern, und Schlauchfarbe konnten wir nicht aussuchen)
Der eine Schlauch ist ziemlich auffallend, und der andere eher weniger.
Solltest du mal vor der Frage stehen, welche Farbe du nehmen sollst, dann hast du hier schon mal einen kleinen Vergleich, was wie aussieht.

Vielleicht kannst du ja hiermit etwas anfangen


----------



## bonsai (19. Juli 2005)

Ein Hallo aus dem Norden,
eine Diskussion über Filter kann man doch erst dann richtig führen, wenn das Ziel definiert ist. Es ist doch schon ein Unterschied, ob ich lediglich klares Wasser haben will, oder ob der Filter auch noch den Schadstoff-Abbau leisten soll.
Für einen geregelten Schadstoffabbau sollte das durchströmende Wasser ca. 20 Min. für einen Filterdurchlauf benötigen, damit die dem Filtermedium anhaftenden Bakterien auch vernünftig ihre Arbeit, sprich Abbau/ Umwandlung der Schadstoffe, verrichten können.
Bei Druckfiltern wird zumindest diese Vorgabe i.d.R. nicht eingehalten.
Für klares Wasser sind zumindest in der Startphase eines Teiches häufige Reinigungsintervalle notwendig.
Positive Aussagen zum Druckfilter habe ich bis jetzt nur gehört, wenn durch die Teichkonzeption ( Viele Pflanzen, wenig Fische ) nur eine geringe zusätzliche Filterleistung notwendig war, um den Teich im Gleichgewicht zu halten.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Thorsten (19. Juli 2005)

Hi Christian,

dachte auch eher an das Teichumfeld.

Sprich den Schlauch/Verrohrung "vernünftig"  integrieren.

Hinterher, wenn der Teichrand und das_ drum herum _fertig ist,lässt sich sowas schlecht verstecken. 

ICH SPRECHE HIER AUS EIGENEN ERFAHRUNGEN  :cry:


----------



## Thorsten (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo Norbert,

mh... also *ich* erwarte von einen Filter das er die "Schadstoffe"umwandelt.

Für klares Wasser sorgt kein Filter, es sei denn ein UVC ist mit im Einsatz.

Das einzige was für klares Wasser sorgt, dürfte in der Regel Pflanzen und angemessener Fischbesatz sein.


----------



## Thorsten (21. Juli 2005)

Hi Christian,

na wie schaut es den nun bei Dir aus...halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden


----------



## ct-78 (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

danke der Nachfrage. Hier ein kurzes Info Update:
Mit dem buddeln bin ich jetzt soweit fertig. War halt mit den höhen bzw. der Anzahl der verschiedenen Zonen etwas an Abwasserrohre etc. gebunden, die jetzt unter dem Teich langlaufen. Vlies und Folie sind schon bestellt und müssten hoffentlich morgen oder Anfang nächster Woche kommen. Dann kann es in großen Schritten weitergehen.
Momentan fange ich an den Teich von meinem Nachbarn (der will den nicht mehr) leer zu räumen d.h. ich hole mir sämtliche Kieselsteine und Findlinge. Desweiteren will ich heute Abend noch die Pflanzen holen und in meinem "kleinen" Teich (der ersetzt werden soll) zwischenlagen, bis der neue soweit ist. Ich hole mir da __ Rohrkolben, Cyprina Gras (ist so hohes Gelb grünes Gras weiß nicht ob das so heißt) und sonst noch alles was da so rumwächst und mir gefällt. Ist halt für mich ne günstige Angelegenheit um an die Sachen zu kommen. Sobald die nächsten Bauschritte anstehen werde ich mich wieder melden bzw. natürlich auch Bilder hochladen.


----------



## Thorsten (21. Juli 2005)

Hi Christain,

wenn Du dir Pflanzen - Steine aus einen "fremden" Teich holst, gut säubern!

Auch die Pflanzen(Wurzeln) säubern 

P.S. Was hast Du denn nun für Folie-Vlies etc. bestellt?


----------



## ct-78 (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

die Steine wollte ich mit dem Hochdruckreiniger mit extra Schmutzkiller Düse saubermachen. Die Pflanzen werde ich dann auch gut abspülen. Was kann denn passieren, wenn ich das nicht richtig mache?

Als Vlies habe ich das 500g genommen. Ich möchte ja noch vorher eine Sandschicht aufbringen ich denke das sollte reichen. Als Folie habe ich 1mm in Oliv grün genommen mit 20 Jahren Garantie. Mir hat mal jemand gesagt, daß sich die schwarze Folie eigentlich unnötig aufheizt (da sie halt schwarz ist) und das würde bei Oliv nicht so stark passieren. Mir persönlich gefällt das Oliv sowieso besser. Also denke ich mal das passt so. Wie groß ist eigentlich die Gefahr von Wühlmäusen? Ich habe in keinen meiner Bücher oder sonstigen Anleitung gelesen, daß mein einen Wühlmausschutz einbringen soll. Ist das eher selte, daß sich so ein Vieh durch die Folie gräbt? Falls doch werde ich unsere Katze in Heim bringen 

Ist nur Spaß.....


----------



## ct-78 (22. Juli 2005)

Hi,

noch ein kleines Infoupdate. Am Montag wird die Folie geliefert. Dann kann es endlich weitergehen.....


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (22. Juli 2005)

hallo,
hast du die folie im internet gekauft?was kostet die?
hier im baumarkt kostet 4,89 euro pro qm.


liebe grüße maja


----------



## ct-78 (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe die im Internet für 5,64 gekauft d.h. 1mm Folie oliv grün inkl. 500g Vlies Versand kostenlos. Falls noch fragen zum Händler sind  einfach kurze mail.
Ach so Lieferung Vlies ca. 2 Tage, Lieferung Folie 6 Tage (brauchte 72m²)

Gruß
Christian


----------



## ct-78 (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

da ja heute die Teichfolie kommt hätte ich da noch ein paar fragen:

1. Brauch ich zwingend Wühlmausschutz? habe bis jetzt noch keine Löcher oder ähnliches gefunden....
2. Was sollte ich als Teichsubstrat nehmen? Dachte an feinen Kies 2-8mm. Oder ist Sand für den Uferrand besser? -> Goldfische sollen rein
3. Wo sollte die Pumpe stehen? Genau in der Tiefsten stelle oder leicht erhöht?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## bonsai (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian
habe meinen Teich ohne Wühlmausschutz gebaut.
Über die Jahre sind jetzt allerding viele Maus- Wühlmaus- und/oder Maulwurfgänge incl. Schlafkammern direkt an der Folie gegraben worden.
Die Folie beult an den entsprechenden Sellen aus, so dass man die Gänge etc. sehr schön sehen kann. Einen Durchbiss hatte ich bis dato noch nicht (Gott sei Dank).
Wenn es Dir also möglich ist einen entsprechenden Schutz einzubringen, ist das sicher nict verkehrt - nachträglich ist ein Einbau ja nicht mehr möglich.
Ich muss bei meinem Teich immer hoffen ,dass die Viecher schlau genugsind und nicht in die Folie beissen.

Gruß 
Norbert


----------



## Thorsten (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian,

*Teichsubstrat*
wenn Du Fischbesatz planst würde ich persönlich feien Kies vorziehen 2-6 mm Körnung.Sand wird von den Goldies immer aufgewühlt und somit wird dein Teich nie klar werden.  :? 
Allerdings am Teichrand, wo keine Fische hinkommen würde ich Sand-Lehmgemisch empfehlen,die Pflanzen werden es dir Danken.
Schaue auch mal in den Fachbeiträgen nach... 

*Wühlmausschutz*
also ich habe keinen, weiß allerdings auch nicht wie es unter der Folie aussieht.Schaden wird es mit Sicherheit nicht   

*Pumpe*
Die Pumpe solltest Du an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich platzieren, damit _einigermaßen_ der Bodengrund sauber gehalten wird.

P.S.
*BILDER MACHEN NICHT VERGESSEN*


----------



## olafkoi (25. Juli 2005)

Hi Ct-78

Also wenn die Viecher deine Folie  durchbeißen haste einen Vorteil dadurch du bist sie los     8) 

Ne spaß beiseite wenn du in einem Wühlmausgefährdeten  Gebiet bist kanste haasendraht unter das flies legen   (man nennt ihm auch kanikkeldraht.

Zu deinen Pflanzen und Steinen aus anderen Gewässern VORSICHT Bakki und Lebewesen die du nicht im Teich haben willst   

Aber net das dein nachbar dich erwischt    8) 

Zur Desinfektion von Pflanzen und Steinen Schreibe ich unter Koi einen Kurzen Bericht   

gruß 

Olaf


----------



## ct-78 (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

würde auch Kies mit einer Körnung von 6-12mm gehen? Unser Baustoffhändler hat nur diesen.  Die Pflanzen kann ich ja mit Sand etc. in Körbe Pflanzen und dann mit diesem Kies abdecken oder?


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian,

dann frag mal ein Transportunternehmen bei Dir in der Nähe!
Ihr habt doch sicherlich auch Kies- und Sandgruben...

Für den Hausbau haben wir sowohl Estrich- als auch Maurersand (falls der für den Wandputz so heißt   ) bekommen.
Ist evtl. auch günstiger, als erst über den Zwischenhändler zu kaufen.
Allerdings solltest Du vorher wissen, wieviel t Du brauchst, oder was Du mit dem restlichen Sand anstellen kannst/willst. 8)

Von meinem Gefühl her würde diese Körnung sicherlich auch noch gehen... allerdings läufst Du dann im Teich schon etwas kugelgelagert, wenn Du mal was drin arbeiten mußt...

Die Pflanzen würde ich nicht in Körbe setzen... sieht oft richtig bescheiden aus!
So gut kann man die meist nicht verstecken.
Dann schon lieber an den Stellen, wo Du Pflanzen setzen willst extra Sand verteilen.


----------



## ct-78 (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

wir wollten heute abend die Folie in dem Teich legen. Und dann schon mal die Tiefzone mit Wasser füllen, so das ca. 1/3 des Teiches mit Wasser gefüllt ist. Sollte in die Tiefzone Tiefe ca. 1,2m auch Kies rein oder sollte diese leer bleiben? Dann wollte ich anfangen die einzelnen Zonen aufzubauen mit Kies, Pflanzen etc. und dann immer nach und nach Wasser einlassen. Ist das Ok so? Eine Pumpe und Filter habe ich noch nicht. Ist das dramatisch? Die Pumpe kann ich ja eigentlich in 2-3 Wochen noch rein tun oder habe ich dann schon eine braune Dreckbrühe mit Algen? Fische sollen am Anfang ja sowieso noch nicht rein d.h. ertmal nur Pflanzen bis sich der Teich entwickelt hat....

Danke für eure Tips!!!


----------



## Jürgen (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo ct-78,

hast du auch einen "menschlichen" Namen?   

Zum Kies und/oder Sand:

Die Verwendung von feinem Kies und grobem Sand unterscheidet sich in einem Punkt deutlich. In den vielen kleinen Zwischenräumen der einzelnen Kiesel lagert sich so ziemlich alles an, was irgendwie in den Teich gelangt oder dort produziert wird. Dies zu entfernen ist ohne einen Teichsauger fast unmöglich. 

Hierbei stellt sich natürlich auch die berechtigte Frage ob man das überhaupt entfernen soll bzw. muss. Die Fische wird es kaum stören und die Biologie des Teiches wird damit sogar noch gestärkt, denn Artenvielfalt beginnt bereits beim für das menschliche Auge kaum sichtbaren Leben, also schon bei den Mikroorganismen die sich in diesem Milieu ansiedeln werden. Je nach Art und Aufbau des Teiches, ob nun mit oder ohne anständige Vorfilterung, mit oder ohne Filter, mit oder ohne Bodenablauf, mit oder ohne Skimmer, wird sich im Laufe der Zeit mehr oder weniger Mulm und Schlamm ablagern. 

Wann also Sand nehmen und wann feinen Kies. Aus eigenen Erfahrungen heraus kann ich dir hierzu folgendes raten. Wenn du einen Bodenablauf im Teich verbaut hast, dann nimm groben gewaschenen Sand. Der sich bildende Mulm bleibt zum größten Teil locker auf dem Sand liegen und wird sich aufgrund seines sehr geringen Eigengewichtes und einer leichten Strömung überwiegend im tiefsten Bereich, also dort wo der Bodenablauf sich befindet, wiederfinden. Von dort aus geht es dann durch den Bodenablauf in den Vorfilter und somit permanent raus aus dem Teich. Weitere Maßnahmen sind selten notwendig.

Hast du keinen Bodenablauf, dann empfiehlt sich feiner Kies mit einer Körnung bis 8mm. Größere würde ich vermeiden, damit nicht irgendwann Fische mit einem verkeilten Kieselstein im Maul herum schwimmen. Ja, auch das soll es schon gegeben haben   
Warum hier nun Kies nehmen? Ganz einfach, Mulm und Co. fällt immer an und das ist gut so, denn auch das gehört zu einer sich entwickelten Teichbiologie. Nun ist es aber weniger schön, wenn die Fische den sich ansammelten Mulm immer mal wieder aufwirbeln und damit das Wasser kurzzeitig eintrüben. Dies würde bei Verwendung von Sand ohne Bodenablauf unweigerlich der Fall sein, da der Mulm sich weitesgehend in losen Flecken auf dem Sand sammelt. 
Im Kies hingegen dringen die Feinanteile tiefer ein und werden damit weitesgehend fixiert, so dass gründelnde Fische kaum in der Lage sind für Unordnung zu sorgen. Bei Verwendung von reinem Kies ohne Sand sollte daher die Schichtstärke geringer ausfallen als bei Sand. Etwa 3-4cm genügen, andernfalls wird es mit einem Bodensauger schwer den Mulm aus den Zwischenräumen zu reduzieren, was man alle paar Jahre im Rahmen der üblichen Teichpflege auch tun sollte. 



MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen (27. Juli 2005)

Ich nochmal... 






> Sollte in die Tiefzone Tiefe ca. 1,2m auch Kies rein oder sollte diese leer bleiben?


Es sieht sicher deutlich besser aus als auf blanke Folie zu starren. 



> Dann wollte ich anfangen die einzelnen Zonen aufzubauen mit Kies, Pflanzen etc. und dann immer nach und nach Wasser einlassen.


 Kann man so machen.




> Eine Pumpe und Filter habe ich noch nicht. Ist das dramatisch?


 Dramatisch sicher nicht. Einen Filter wirst du momentan auch nicht brauchen. Das mit der Pumpe ist was anderes. Gänzlich unbewegtes Wasser in einem Teich verhält sich anders als mit etwas Strömung und Durchmischung mittels Pumpe. Die Nährstoffverteilung im Teich ist eine andere, was sich letztendlich auf die gesamte Biologie im Teich auswirkt. Ob nun postitiv oder negativ hängt vom jeweiligen Teich ab.



> Die Pumpe kann ich ja eigentlich in 2-3 Wochen noch rein tun oder habe ich dann schon eine braune Dreckbrühe mit Algen?


 Eher eine grüne. 


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## ct-78 (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

mein richtiger Name ist Christian 
Da ich kein Bodenablauf habe werde ich Kies als Substrat nehmen (habe ich mir eben geholt 2-8mm). Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch. Kann ich den Kies dann direkt auf die Folie geben? Oder muß hier auch noch etwas unter die Folie? Denn falls ich mal in den Teich muß bzw. jetzt beim einrichten trete ich ja auf diese kleinen Steine die dann direkt auf der Folie liegen. Muß also hier auch noch ein Schutz hin oder verteilt sich der Druck so, daß da nix mit der Folie passieren kann?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Jürgen (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Christian,

super Frage, denn das habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Bei Verwendung dünner Kiesschichten die man betreten muss unbedingt auch Vlies einbringen. Die Kiesel sind zwar meist ohne Kanten, aber eben nicht immer. Und wie es der Teufel will, tritt man ausgerechnet einen eckigen Kiesel in die Folie. Das ist zwar alles sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber möglich. Von daher sollte man speziell in den flachen Zonen nicht auf Vlies verzichten. Bei 1,5m Tiefe z.B. übt man keine so große Kraft mehr aus und kann daher in diesem Bereich auf Vlies verzichten. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## ct-78 (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für die Info. Werde dann in 2 Stufen noch stellenweise (dort wo ich drauftrete) Vlies auslegen nur zur Sicherheit ;-)
Beim bepflanzen bin ich auch noch nicht wirklich schlauer. In Körbe setzen? 3-5cm Sand einbringen und dort die Pflanzen reinsetzen (dann mit Kies abdecken? Fragen über Fragen.....


----------



## Jürgen (27. Juli 2005)

Re Christian,

das mit dem Bepflanzen kommt auch auf die Pflanzen an. Nicht jede bildet das gleiche Wurzelwerk aus und nicht jede Pflanze wird gleich hoch. Welche Arten möchtest du denn überhaupt einsetzen?`

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## ct-78 (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

als erstes mal wollte ich sagen, das ich eben meinen Teich befüllt habe *freu* Hat alles gut funktioniert. Allerdings hatte ich mich mit der Berechnung des Volumens etwas vertan. Geschätzt hatte ich ca. 10000l aber es sind nur 6000l geworden. Naja egal, kann ich auch eine kleinere Filteranlage nehmen.

Einpflanzen wollte ich am Freitag:

Unterwasser: __ Wasserpest

dann bekomme ich noch von meinem Nachbarn __ Rohrkolben, Cyprina Gras (ist so gelb/grün und hoch) und so komische Schwimmpflanzen (sehen aus wie Salat)
 Dann habe ich mir noch bei Ebay folgendes Set ersteigert -> Bitte nicht schlagen.Werde mal sehen wie die Pflanzen sind.

- defekter Link entfernt -

Das wärs erstmal. Falls noch jemand etwas anderes übrig hat würde ich es gerne nehmen. (Porto würde natürlich ich bezahlen)

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo christian,

na das hört sich doch schon mal gut an - Glückwunsch! :razz: 

Zum Pflanztausch würde ich Dir raten, setze es in den Flohmarkt ein, wer weiß vieleicht hat jemand etwas übrig.


P.S.
Geschlagen wird hier doch keiner, nur gesteinigt!  :twisted:


----------



## ct-78 (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

wollte mich nochmal meden. Bin mometan fleißig am basteln. Habe meine aktuellen Bilder mal hier abgelegt..... Teichbilder

Gruß
Christian


----------



## ct-78 (3. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,

hier nochmal ein kleines Bilderupdate. Hatte gestern Nachmittag frei und konnte noch etwas am Teich basteln. Es brauch zwar alles seine Zeit aber so langsam wird´s..... 

- defekter Link entfernt -

- defekter Link entfernt -


Gruß
Christian


----------



## Thorsten (5. Aug. 2005)

Hi Christian,

sieht ja schon gut aus, aber wie willst Du denn die restliche Folie verstecken?


----------



## ct-78 (6. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

das ist genau die richtige Frage. So richtig weiß ich es noch gar nicht. Ich hätte bis jetzt folgende Ideen:

1. Folie kurz oberhalb der Kieselsteine abschneiden und dann mit einer weiteren Reihe Kies abdecken -> Nachteil: Es könnte Wasser (Regen) hinter die Folie laufen und den Sand darunter wegspülen

2. Die Folie so lassen und mit Steinfolie abdecken -> Sieht das was aus?

3. Pflanztaschen und dann alles Bepflanzen -> sehr aufwendig, dauert bis alles zugewachsen ist


Ihr seht so richtig habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden.  Ich bin für jeden Tip oder Vorschlag dankbar. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Thorsten (6. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Christian,

von deinen drei Überlegungen, würde ich die mit den Pflanztaschen vorziehen.  

Einfach abschneiden würde ich die Folie nicht, die Gründe hierfür hast Du schon selbst genannt.

Steinfolie kann* ich *nur bedingt empfehlen, bei mir am Teich habe ich diese auch verbaut, 
allerdings sieht es nur an schmalen Stellen/Übergängen wirklich gut aus.

Werde mal ein paar Pic´s suchen bezüglich der Steinfolie...


----------



## graubart48 (6. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Christian,
ich denke du kannst es bestimmt am besten mit Pflanztaschen,auch wenn es ein bischen dauert. Unterstützen kann man dieses gut mit den Ufermatten. ( Wir haben die von Naturagart. Sind allerdings etwas teuer.) Ich denke mit dieser Kombination kann man auf dauer was tolles hinzaubern.

schönes Wochenende
Erwin


----------



## Thorsten (8. Aug. 2005)

Hi Christian,

so hier mal drei Pics´s mit der Steinfolie.

Die Folie selber sieht recht gut aus, nur alleine der Übergang zum Wasser
erweisst sich als recht schwierig (Bild3), zumindest bei klaren Wasser


----------



## ct-78 (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

so schlimm sieht die Folie ja garnich aus 

Ich werde diese bei mir auf die Mauersteine legen und dann hinter den dicken Randkieseln "verschwinden" lassen. Werde heute abend mal ein aktuelles Bild machen. Die Steinfolie soll ja eigentlich nur die __ olive Folie schützen (vor UV) und sieht etwas besser aus wie das grün.
Jetzt hätte ich da aber noch eine Frage: Wieso muß denn die Folie überhaupt geschützt werden? Wenn man Folie kauft heißt es doch immer UV betändig und Garantie von >10Jahre? Sind die Folien trotzdem so empfindlich?
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Thorsten (8. Aug. 2005)

rehi,

na ja schlimm habe ich auch nie behauptet   

Achte aber darauf, dass Du wirklich Steinfolie (Körnung 8mm) und nicht Sandfolie (Körnung 2mm) bekommst.

Bei der Sandfolie hält die Beschichtung nicht!!

Den Unterschied wirst Du aber auch deutlich sehen, also nicht auf den Euro schaun


----------



## bonsai (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,
ich seh bei Dir keine Hügel mit frischer Erde, sind das alte Bilder oder wird dein Spoiler. ähh Filter jetzt doch nicht tiefergelegt??????

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Thorsten (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Norbert,







was Du alles siehst...

Ne ne das "Tieferlegen" ist noch aktuell, leider bin ich aber noch nicht dazu gekommen und das Wetter, na ja kein wirklich gutes um den Filter umzubauen.

Halte euch aber auf dem laufenden, wenn es soweit ist  

Axo, die Bilder sind von April bzw. Juni 05 !


----------



## ct-78 (9. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,

hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von gestern. Leider ist das Wasser immer noch grün :-( . Hoffe aber das es sich bald bessert......






Die Meute (unten rechts) wartet schon auf den Umzug. Es werden aber nur 15-20 umziehen

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Annett (9. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Christian,

auch wenn ich mich wahrscheinlich wiederhole...
Das einzige was dauerhaft gegen Algen hilft sind Pflanzen, Pflanzen und nochmals Pflanzen! 

Möglichst viele Unterwasserpflanzen aber auch solche wie __ Schwertlilie und andere Starkzehrer.
Du hast zwar schon einiges im Teich, aber die werden dieses Jahr nicht mehr so richtig in Schwung kommen (bei den Temp. auch kein Wunder).
Also besser noch ein paar Euro investieren.


----------



## bonsai (9. Aug. 2005)

Ein Hallo aus dem Norden,
bei allem berechtigtem Ärger über grüne Teiche, für einen neu angelegten Teich sieht der doch schon gut aus, da habe ich vor allem im ersten Jahr der Neuanlage schon ganz andere Algentümpel gesehen.
Noch ein Wort zu UV-C und Fadenalgen.
Sicherlich hat Stefan recht wenn er sagt, das die UV-Lampe das Problem nicht löst. Wenn es aber richtig ist, dass von den neuen Pflanzen in dieser Saison nicht mehr viel Nährstoffzährung zu erwarten ist, dann können Fadenalgen aber noch eine Menge leisten. 
Zugegeben nicht die populärste Methode, auf der Zeitachse dieser saison aber durchaus anwendbar.
Also UV-laufen lassen, Fadenalgen wachsen lassen und regelmäßig entfernen und so den Nährstoffeintrag minimieren, die guten klaren Wasserverhältnisse schon dieses Jahr genießen und wie schon mehrfach gesagt wurde zusätzliche Pflanzen einbrigen, und die dann im nächsten Jahr die Arbeit machen lassen.
Manchmal muss man eben improvisieren für den kurzfristigen Erfolg, die langfristigen Aussagen teile ich vollkommen mit Stefan und Annett.
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ct-78 (10. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,

eine kurze Frage hätte ich noch. Auf dem Bild sieht man ja unten rechts den "kleinen" Teich der schon mehrere Jahre besteht. Wasser scheint i.o. zu sein, da die Fische ja schon die ganze Zeit darin leben. Würde es für meinen neuen Teich etwas bringen, wenn ich Wasser aus diesem Teich in den neuen lasse? Wenn ja wieviel? Neuer Teich ca. 6000l "alter" Teich ca. 1100l

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Thorsten (10. Aug. 2005)

Hi Christian,

eigentlich spricht nichts dagegen, dass Du deinen neuen Teich mit dem "eingefahrenen"Wasser aus dem alten Teich "impfst".

Wenn die Wasserwerte OK. sind, (vorher auf jedenfall Messen!!) dann würde ich 8-900l verwenden.
Nicht alles, sonst hast Du nachher den Bodengrund-Schmutz im neuen Teich  

Die Frage ist nur, was machst Du mit den Fischen in der Zeit?  :?

Axo... haste Du die Steinfolie schon gekauft und eingebaut?


----------



## ct-78 (12. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

ich lasse die Fische und das Wasser in dem "alten" Teich. Schaue mal wie es sich so entwickelt. Evtl. werde ich mal so 300l umpumpen. Schaden kann es ja nicht.
Die Steinfolie habe ich noch nicht gekauft. Habe mich momentan um den Rand zwischen Teich und Rasen gekümmert.







Gruß
Christian


----------



## Doris (12. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Christian

Hast du Rindenmulch an /in den Randbereich des Teiches gesetzt?
Soll nicht so unbedingt gut sein für den Teich.
Einige Anmerkungen zum Rindenmulch am Teich kannst du hier nachlesen.
http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?t=448

Bin schon gespannt auf die nächsten Bilder, so als ganze Übersicht


----------



## ct-78 (12. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Doris,

danke für den Tipp. Das bei Regen Mulch in den Teich gespült wird halte ich für fast nicht möglich. Ich habe ja nur die Kapillarsperre abgedeckt d.h. der Rindenmulch müsste erst durch die großen Kiesel, dann einen kleinen Hügel überwinden und dann in den Teich fließen.... Selbst Wasser das durch den Rindenmulch gelaufen ist läuft  über die kleine Rinne um den Teich ab also sehe ich da noch nicht so das Problem. Werde es aber mal beobachten.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## ct-78 (12. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,

habe das ganze nochmal graphisch dargestellt 

Alle gelernten Grafiker bitte nicht hauen für diese grandiose Meisterleitung.... *indeckunggeh*


----------



## Thorsten (13. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Christian,

schaue auch, dass Du noch einiges an Pflanzen für deinen Teich bekommst.
Noch sind Pflanzen für den Teich zu bekommen, aber nicht zu lange warten sonst bekommst Du nichts "vernünftiges" mehr 


P.S.Die Grafik ist doch toll  8)  :twisted:


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (15. Aug. 2005)

Hallo ct 78.
hast du nun einen filter?ich hoffe habe das nicht übersehen.welchen hast du nun genau kannst du mal photos davon zeigen?wo ist er versteckt.
ich bin ja auch in der phase der planung nur was für ein filter weiss ich immer noch nicht.

liebe grüße maja


----------



## ct-78 (15. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Maja,

habe mir von Oase das Biosys4 Filtoclear Set geholt. Dabei ist der Druckfilter Filtoclear 15000 (geeignet bis 6m³ mit Fischbesatz) und einer Aquamax 12000 Pumpe. Ich wollte mir auch erst im Internet einen billigeren Druckfilter holen, aber da der OASE Händler im gleichen Ort ist und ich auch ggf. Ansprechpartner Vorort brauche (was ist bei Reparaturen?) habe ich mich für die teureren OASE Produkte entschieden. Habe halt wenig Platz und keine Zeit für einen Filterbau und da sind die Druckfilter schon ganz i.O. Mit OASE dürfte ich eigentlich auch nix falsch machen. Desweiteren kann ich mit dem Druckfilter direkt meinen kleinen Wasserfall betreiben. Hier mal ein Foto:




Gruß
Christian


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (15. Aug. 2005)

hallo christian
Danke für die informationen das hilft mir schon weiter.
liebe grüsse maja


----------



## ct-78 (20. Aug. 2005)

Hi,

hier mal 2 aktuelle Bilder. Die Fische mussten leider schon umziehen, da ich jemanden gefunden hat, der meinen "alten" Teich direkt haben wollte. Ich habe ca. 20 Fische übernommen. Alle anderen habe ich abgegeben (so ca. 40Stck.)
Das Wasser wird von Tag zu Tag klarer. Bin momentan sehr zufrieden mit der Teichentwicklung. Mal sehen wie lange das Wasser so bleibt bzw. noch klarer wird. Gute Sichttiefe momentan bis 80cm. Die Pumpe auf 115cm ist aber auch schon wieder zu erkennen.











Gruß
Christian


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Christian,

leider sehe ich auch nach ewig langer Ladezeit keine Bilder...
Könntest Du sie nicht als Attachments an Deinen Beitrag anhängen?!


----------



## ct-78 (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,  

Bilder werden bei mir ohne Probleme angezeigt. Die Bilder haben eine größe von ca. 200kb. Komisch.....


----------



## Thorsten (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Ihr´s,

ich seh die Bilder auch ohne Probleme und die sehen gut aus   

Klasse Christian, sieht wirklich schon sehr gut aus


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo ct-78
kann ich richtig neidisch werden wäre ich doch schon soweit.
gefällt mir sehr gut

liebe grüße maja


----------



## Astrid (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo ct- 78,

gefällt mir gut, Dein Teich   
Besonders beeindruckt, bin ich von Deiner Seerose. 
Da werde ich neidisch...... unsere Koi hätten die schon längst gefrühstückt  :cry:


----------



## ct-78 (22. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,

freut mich das euch Experten mein Teich gefällt. Als blutiger Anfänger ist man nicht immer sicher, ob das alles so i.O. ist was man das so bastelt aber bis jetzt läuft alles so wie hier beschrieben. Das Wasser ist seit gestern Glasklar und ich kann bis auf 1,15m runter schauen.   

@Astrid
Diese Seerose ist aus dem "alten" Teich. Diese wurde mehrer Jahre nicht geschnitten oder sonstiges. Wo ich diese rausgeholt habe waren da ungelogen ca. 5-6 Seerosen dieser Größe inkl. Blüten dran. 

@all
Die erste Algenblüte (Schwebealgen) habe ich wohl überstanden. Worauf muß ich mich als nächstes bei einem neuen Teich einstellen? Fadenalgen?

Mittlerweile habe ich auch noch weitere Pflanzen. 5x __ Blutweiderich, 4 Krebscheren und __ Fieberklee oder sowas. Desweiteren habe ich noch ca. 10 Wasserhyazinten (schreibt man das so?) auf den Teich gelegt. Diese waren aus Nachbars Teich (der den zuschütten will). Ich dachte mir das diese noch bis Oktober/November schön die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich ziehen können. Werde Sie dann abfischen, da die ja nicht Winterfest sind.
Ein Frage hätte ich noch zu Krebsscheren. Können diese mit Ihren Blätter die Folie verletzen? Mittlerweile sind 3 von den 4 Krebsscheren abgetauch und liegen verkehrtrum auf dem Boden. Ist das normal so?

Hier noch ein Bild. Ich hoffe ich nerve nicht damit......






Gruß
Christan


----------



## Thorsten (22. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Christian,

1.
Fadenalgen- Kann, muss nicht...einfach mal abwarten (wieder dieses Wort) und schauen was die Natur bringt.

2.
*Hier nervt keiner *!!   
Immer raus mit den Fragen und natürlich auch den aktuellen Stand inkl. Bilder. Ist doch toll, wenn man sieht wie es voran geht.

BITTE WEITER SO....


----------



## ct-78 (23. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,


hier noch ein paar Bilder von heute Mittag. Ja die Sonne war da *freu*


----------



## Steffen (23. Aug. 2005)

Hi..

also ich kann die Bilder auch nicht sehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber vielleicht muß ich das auch nicht unterliegen die den FSK????


----------



## Thorsten (23. Aug. 2005)

Hi Steffen,

auch diese Bilder kann ich sehen, mit was für ein Browser bist Du denn unterwegs?Vieleicht liegt es daran...

Sonst noch jemand ohne "Fahrschein" ? Oder seht Ihr die Bilder?


----------



## Steffen (23. Aug. 2005)

Hi Thorsten..

Also schwarz fahre ich nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 würde ich mich nicht trauen.....

Habe auch schon mit Internet Explorer probiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber geht auch nix....  :cry:  

Kann doch alle anderen Bilder im Forum sehen...


----------



## Annett (23. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir gehen die Bilder von Christian ebenfalls nicht.
Vielleicht liegt es an der etwas lahmeren Verbindung... aber es kommen null Daten... absolut nichts!

@Christian
Könntest Du uns nicht den Gefallen tun, und wenigstens die nächsten Bilder ganz normal als Attachment anhängen?! Bitte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich/wir beiden (oder betrifft es noch mehr User?) möchten doch auch Bilder von Deinem Teich sehen.


----------



## ct-78 (23. Aug. 2005)

Hallo, 
kein Problem.

Hier also ein paar Bilder von heute Mittag:



Klappt es jetzt mit der Ansicht?


----------



## Annett (23. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Christian,

jetzt sehe ich auch endlich mal wieder ein Bild von Deinem Teich.
Danke!

Das Wasser ist ja wirklich schön klar geworden.
Was allerdings dadurch für mich persöhnlich etwas störend ins Auge fällt ist die nackte Teichfolie im tieferen Bereich...
Die bekommt aber meist einen schönen Algenrasen.

Ansonsten kann ich mich Thorsten nur anschließen... Geduld hilft bei den meisten anfänglichen Teichproblemen am Besten und Effektivsten.


----------



## Steffen (23. Aug. 2005)

Hi Christian...

So ist super danke...

Schöne Bilder weiter sooooo   

mich würde aber auch mal Interessieren woran das nun liegen kann ???


----------



## Administrator (23. Aug. 2005)

*...*

Hallo Christian!

Ich hab den Bild-Link auch mal nur so in die Browser-Adressleiste eingegeben:



- leider läd er auch da nichts. Liegt also nicht am Forum  8)   

Am besten also wie schon weiter oben gesagt, bitte die Bilder als Attachment anfügen. Das hat dann auch den Vorteil, das sie auch später noch zu sehen sind, wenn der Link nicht mehr existiert...


----------



## bonsai (24. Aug. 2005)

Halo Ihr
schöne Bilder von einem schönen Teich.
Waren bei mir übrigens immer zu sehen.
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Thorsten (24. Aug. 2005)

Hi Christian,

ist ja wirklich super klar dein Wasser, das freut mich für dich  

Aber ein Nachteil hat es auch, man sieht alles (inkl. der Schläuche).

Versteckst Du diese noch? Wenn ja wie - hast Du schon eine Vorstellung?


----------



## ct-78 (24. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,
das mit den Schläuchen stört mich nicht. In bin ertsmal happy, daß mein Wasser klar ist und alle die gezweifel haben, kann ich jetzt die __ Nase lang machen. (Hoffe das bleibt auch noch so) Kann ich die UVC jetzt eigentlich ausschalten?
Momentan freue ich mich über die neuen Triebe der __ Rohrkolben und von diesem Zebragras. Geht echt schnell..... Aber gut so. Schön mir die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich ziehen... ;-)


----------



## Thorsten (24. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Christian,

mh..die UVC würde ich noch etwas laufen lassen zumindest bis es etwas kühler wird... ja noch kühler  :twisted: 

Wenn Du diese jetzt abschaltest, kann es zu einen gewaltigen "Jojo Effekt" kommen dh.das dein Wasser schneller grün wird als Du gucken kannst  :? 

Wenn auch schon oft gesagt, nur Pflanzen können wirklich helfen!

Besorge Dir Pflanzen, in *MENGEN* und setze diese noch in der Saison ein!

Umso besser startet dein Teich im nächsten Jahr dann durch, ohne UVC


----------



## ct-78 (28. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,

habe euren Rat befolgt und habe Pflanzenmäßig noch ordentlich aufgerüstet.


----------



## Thorsten (28. Aug. 2005)

Moin Christian,

super mit den Pflanzen   

Mal eine andere Frage...hast Du oberhalb deiner Steine (Mauer) nun Platten verlegt?

Kann man(n) schlecht erkennen  8)


----------



## ct-78 (29. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

die Platten waren vorher auch auf der Mauer als Abdeckung. Ich habe diese einfach nur wieder drauf gelegt, damit ich wieder Platz habe um die Wiese neu einzusäen. Es ist also nix fest oder sonstiges. Möchte jetzt erst die Wiese fertig machen und evtl. noch mit der Terasse am Teich anfangen (rechts da wo die Schubkarre steht). Sind nochmal ca. 20m² wo dann ein Strandkorb für meine Freundin hin soll. Ich wollte hier Bagkirai oder __ Douglasie nehmen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Holzsorten fü den Aussenbereich?


----------



## ct-78 (30. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,

hier nochmal ein Bild von gestern abend. Wasser ist trotz starker Sonneneinstahlung immer noch klar *freu*


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (31. Aug. 2005)

hallo
das sieht ja wirklich schon toll aus.ich habe mal gelesen das bankiraiholz nicht gut für teiche ist.das holz ist geölt und das öl läuft bei regen in den teich.
liebe grüße maja


----------



## ct-78 (5. Sep. 2005)

Hallo,

hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von eben. Bin echt froh, daß ich selbst nach den 2 Wochen Sonne die wie jetzt haben noch immer glasklares Wasser habe. *aufholzklopf*

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Astrid (6. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Christian,

mir gefält dein Teich immer mehr und die Fotos mit den Fischen sind auch super geworden.   
Da macht es doch Spaß am Teich zu sitzen und die kleinen zu beobachten, vor allen wenn das Wasser so klar ist


----------



## ct-78 (6. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Astrid,


das kann ich nur bestätigen. Mittlerweile kommen die Fische sogar angeschwommen wenn man am Teich steht, da sie denken es gibt Futter. OK, ab und zu gebe ich ihnen dann was, damit dieser Effekt erhalten bleibt. Ist vor allem wenn Besuch kommt lustig.... ;-)


----------



## Thorsten (5. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Christian,

wie siehts bei dir mittlerweile aus?...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Denk dran, wir sind neugirieg


----------

